# Please do not feed the Polar Bears



## Drachir (Apr 15, 2009)

No one has posted this so I thought I would.  As any Canadian knows feeding the bears is highly dangerous; especially if you are using yourself.  The decision by a German woman to jump into the polar bear enclosure appears to be an extreme case of Disney syndrome.  

Pictured: Shocking moment polar bear attacks woman who climbed into zoo enclosure | Mail Online


----------



## BookStop (Apr 15, 2009)

I think I read somewhere she was mentally ill and perhaps off her meds. I'm just glad the bears didn't kill her, then there'd be those who wanted them destroyed for doing nothing more than bears do, when this was clearly a case of not thier fault.


----------



## Ursa major (Apr 15, 2009)

Poor woman - I'm assuming she's mentally ill.

And well done those brave zookeepers who saved her life.


----------



## Overread (Apr 15, 2009)

I think most zoo animal are under some sort of protection from random extermination - at least I know of tigers who have either turned on their keepers or had an accident (seriously an animal like that can kill us without intending to) and they tend to just be placed in isolation from keeper contact (which at many zoos is the general method of operation anyway).


----------



## Nik (Apr 15, 2009)

Um, IIRC, there was a case where a 'Religious Studies' student OD'd on scripture, and clambered into lions' enclosure to exhort the savage beasts with readings from his tracts, secure in belief that the Lord Would Provide protection.

He got several annoyed keepers with CO2 extinguishers and a 'blues & twos' ride to A&E dept to re-attach his mauled anatomy...


----------



## Happy Joe (Apr 16, 2009)

Surely a case of stupidity carrying its own reward... (as it should).

Enjoy!


----------



## Shadow Trooper (Apr 16, 2009)

Mentally ill or not, as long as the Polar Bear doesn't suffer for the ladies actions.

If she is mentally ill, hope she recovers; and her carer's thrown to the bears instead!

Reminds me of the 2 incidents where children have fallen into Gorilla enclosures. 
In London the lead Gorilla protected the young boy from the other Gorillas. I think the other incident was in Chicago where the Gorilla picked up the unconcious girl and took her over to the door she knew the handlers used to enter the compound, waiting for them to take the girl away.


----------



## Nik (Apr 16, 2009)

Tiny problem: Many mentally unbalanced folk are very, very plausible, and a hair-tearing trial unto their carers.

Try keeping an alcoholic and booze apart, or a paranoid schizophrenic dosed with essential pills...

FWIW, I've heard (unattributable) that some hospitals have tried 'tagging' patients, only to find they'd shield their ankle tags with foil, arthritis copper-bands etc etc, would conspire to acquire pass-code of the day for doors etc. Remember, many of these people may be certifiable, but they're not stupid. It's just their world-view is wildly skewed...

Slightly OT, I stumbled across a hair-raising article on Skeptic's Dictionary site about the (in)famous US televangelist who complained that a national Cola ad was flagrant incitement to bestiality, anal sex, paedophilia etc etc... 
In MacEnroe's immortal words, 'You Cannot Be Serious ??'


----------



## Shadow Trooper (Apr 16, 2009)

Nik said:


> Tiny problem: Many mentally unbalanced folk are very, very plausible, and a hair-tearing trial unto their carers.
> 
> Try keeping an alcoholic and booze apart, or a paranoid schizophrenic dosed with essential pills...
> 
> ...


 


Had a feeling there would be a response along these lines to my comment:



> If she is mentally ill, hope she recovers; and her carer's thrown to the bears instead!


 
, *AND* rightly so! 

I actually feel that the carers of this world are extremely undervalued and don't get the support they deserve. My remark was an off the cuff one (as I certainly wouldn't advocate throwing anyone into a bear compound (well _*almost*_ anyone!)), and it is because of my support for carers that I will apologise if I offended any; rather than argue my comment was made light heartedly


----------



## Ursa major (Apr 16, 2009)

Shadow Trooper said:


> Reminds me of the 2 incidents where children have fallen into Gorilla enclosures.
> In London the lead Gorilla protected the young boy from the other Gorillas. I think the other incident was in Chicago where the Gorilla picked up the unconcious girl and took her over to the door she knew the handlers used to enter the compound, waiting for them to take the girl away.


 
There was certainly a case involving a gorilla reacting this way at Jersey Zoo in, I think, 1986. Ah, I've found a link to the story (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jambo_(gorilla)):


> Jambo shot to international news stardom overnight on August 31, 1986, when five year old Levan Merritt fell into the gorilla enclosure and lost consciousness. Jambo stood guard over the boy when he was unconscious, placing himself between the boy and other gorillas in what ethologists analyze as a protective gesture. He later stroked the unconscious boy. When the boy regained consciousness and started to cry, Jambo and the other gorillas retreated, and an ambulanceman and two keepers rescued the boy. Most of the drama was shot on home video by Brian Le Lion, and extensively photographed by bystanding zoo visitors. The publicity on major news channels and newspapers helped ease public fears about the potentially violent nature of gorillas.
> 
> There has also been a repeat similar incident in the Brookfield Zoo, Brookfield, Illinois, involving the gorilla Binti Jua in 1996.


----------



## Nik (Apr 16, 2009)

"Had a feeling there would be a response along these lines..."

Um, gently put...
;-)

Seriously, though, the incidence of 'passive/aggressive disorder' aka 'compliance fatigue' among carers is scary. There is only so much a carer can do and stay sane. Eventually, as we read in news, people drop through the cracks-- Or go postal.


----------



## HardScienceFan (Apr 16, 2009)

anyone getting him-/herself involved with a cuddly white bear..................
*cough*


----------



## Ursa major (Apr 16, 2009)

...will be punned to death; and there are no keepers standing by to save them....


*cough*allegedly*cough*


----------



## HardScienceFan (Apr 16, 2009)

did you cough allegedly,or are no keepers standing by,allegedly?
are you who you claim to be?
Is Knut a disguised dangerous carnivore?
all things cute can't be dangerous,surely
Rumour has it that Man is a dangerous animal
which is utter nonsense
we don't wage war,spoil the environment,cause worldwide economic havoc..


*cough*
some of us would like to put some CEO's in with the icebears
The latter will probably lose any ensuing conflict


----------



## dustinzgirl (Apr 16, 2009)

You know, last time I was off my meds I.....

Uh...

Nevermind. I jumped into a polar bear pool. Yes. That is exactly what I did. And I burned all the pictures that prove otherwise.

PS: I really hope nothing happens to the bears or people start freaking out about the bears.


----------



## kyektulu (Apr 18, 2009)

I just hope this incident doesnt have any repercussions on the zoo itself, maybe she just wanted to get a DARWIN award! LMAO


----------



## dustinzgirl (Apr 18, 2009)

kyektulu said:


> I just hope this incident doesnt have any repercussions on the zoo itself, maybe she just wanted to get a DARWIN award! LMAO



LOL

I know, I hope ppl don't expect the zoo to pay damages or anything. Poor polar bears, she probably scared the pee out of them.


----------



## Ursa major (Apr 18, 2009)

The zoo _might_ be in trouble if the woman found it easy to get into the bears' enclosure (possibly on the basis that perhaps a child could also get in); but some people with a death wish (or real issues with reality) can be quite inventive when it comes to going where they shouldn't, evading whatwould normally be considered to be effective security.

And the bears themselves should be okay: no expects an adult polar bear to be tame. (And if they do, they shouldn't be allowed anywhere near a decsion about these bears.)


----------



## Pravuil (Apr 23, 2009)

"It is not known why the woman pulled the dangerous stunt but she initially appeared to be elated as she swam towards a bear in the enclosure."


----------



## kyektulu (Apr 24, 2009)

What did she expect, the bear to give her a hug and a cup of tea and then have a pleasant little natter.... I feel so sorry for the Zoo, imbeciles like this ruin things for everyone, I hope that she isnt allowed to sue for compensation when it was her own fault.


----------

